# BoostMachine is INCREDIBLE!



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I know people swear by it, but there are a lot of products that are more hype than effective. Not the case with BoostMachine.
I have GIAC software on my car and it would peak about 20 and settle around 17 psi. It was also a little surgy. Installed the BoostMachine today and adjusted peak to 23 psi and it holds at 19-20 psi. But, the biggest improvement is the smoothness. All surging gone. I also feel that I am getting better performance from my 42DD downpipe.
I would say that this is essential if you are having peak boost problems or erratic boost.
Great product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Good to hear. We seem to be building our 04 225 TTs at about the same rate. Just ordered the 42 DD downpipe and look forward to putting it in later this month. I too have GIAC software (X+), Neuspeed rear bar and wakbox intake. 
I'm thinking about the Boost machine also. Great to hear that it works well on the 04 generation 1.8 motor. I'm not experiencing peak boost problems, but I feel occasional surging, and feel that it should be able to sustain boost a little longer. I need to pick up a vagcom and boost gauge first however. 

Any noises from the DP since your hammer mod. I've ordered BF stage 1 with the pipe, but am hoping not to need it. 
Thanks for your input JRed. Its always appreciated.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

Any bleed typed valve will cure that problem








A turboxs hpbc would of done the same thing but with the addition of a ball&spring mbc. The bleed will smooth out boost spikes and creates a smooth boost onset and the b&s gets the turbo to spool faster and hold boost longer. Not to mention its ~$50 cheaper and 1/10 the size


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_Good to hear. We seem to be building our 04 225 TTs at about the same rate... 

The downpipe has been fine since my alteration and I am using the stock bushings in the dogbone.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Any bleed typed valve will cure that problem








A turboxs hpbc would of done the same thing but with the addition of a ball&spring mbc. The bleed will smooth out boost spikes and creates a smooth boost onset and the b&s gets the turbo to spool faster and hold boost longer. Not to mention its ~$50 cheaper and 1/10 the size









You're right. There are a number of ways it can be done. And while BoostMachine isn't the cheapest, it is a nicely packaged piece. I had no problem mounting it next to the battery box. I'll post some pics.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT) and Jetta Red*

Thanks Cincy, good to know. Still need the vagcom and gauge before further messing with boost, but I'll get there. Its only time.... and money.
And thanks JR. I can't wait to get the pipe and fine tune it. I'll see if I can get it adjusted right without vibration first, then I may try the 42 DD Jetta Red Memorial Deformation Customization Modification...








I have a friend here in WA who runs his with stock bushings also. He bent the heat shield out of the way slightly for more room. I may opt for the poly bushings too. Nice to have options.


_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 10:32 AM 1/5/2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Thats alot of vac line you got running in your engine bay now. The more you have, the less effective the mbc is. Also i much enjoy being able to just undo the vac lines going into the n75 and putting them on the hpbc, takes not even 5 mins. Not to mention that running a single boost controller is far better than trying to run 2
BTW, did you write Boost and Onset on the knobs


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
BTW, did you write Boost and Onset on the knobs









No, they came that way. 
I understand what you are saying, but in the end, it's how things perform, not what they look like, and this seems to be working well.
I have tried single boost valves that bypass the N75 in the past and didn't like the behavior. However, I was probably doing things wrong.


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Any bleed typed valve will cure that problem








Not to mention its ~$50 cheaper and 1/10 the size 

Isn't the Modshack BM at $150? I think the hpbc is like $139, that would be about $11 cheaper, yup still cheaper.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (blackfnttruck)*

The Boost Machine is a great mod! It has worked perfectly and customer service has been excellent.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

Q:
if you have problems with surging and spiky software, why dont you go to the company that chipped your car and let them work on your software till the boostlevel is were you like and surging is gone? dont your developers have suitable programming for your needs?



_Modified by spiTTfire at 12:14 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

I think the spiking is more an effect of the n75, rather than any performance programming. Although the programming may make the flaws of the N75 setup show up more.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

I run APR programming 91, 93, and 100. I've had no problems with spiking. I use the Boost Machine to increase boost without spiking.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

a good programmer should be able to change the clockspeed(i hope it is the correct word) of the n75 when changing boostlevels, timing, and so on.. Dont they do this in the US?
please understand that i dont wanna be polemic in any way, i just want to understand why people do certain things. i drive 1,8Ts in the 9th year now, and have contact to alot of 1.8T drivers( most of them chipped, some with BT setups) but i dont know one person using this kind of tools. bleedvalves and the BM dont have good reputation over here. most tuners say this things are a botch job and are only used to cover faulty programming. 


_Modified by spiTTfire at 1:49 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_a good programmer should be able to change the clockspeed(i hope it is the correct word) of the n75 when changing boostlevels, timing, and so on.. Dont they do this in the US?


99% in the States are getting "chipped" with preprogrammed octane-specific remaps. This is very much unlike the UK where the majority choose a tuner and get "remapped".


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

does this mean the remap for a certain engine code is always the same and tuners dont do "finetuning" on timing or boost levels afterwards so problems possibly might occur? every engine, even with the same engine code and ecu, does behave different in different cars. so it might be necessary to change things on one car, even if the sw works perfectly on an other with same ecu and engine.
I hope you guys do undestand what i want to say... i didnt speak or write english for 10 years 

_Modified by spiTTfire at 1:56 PM 1-5-2008_

_Modified by spiTTfire at 1:58 PM 1-5-2008_


_Modified by spiTTfire at 2:03 PM 1-5-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Hallo SpiTTfire,
Du wohnst ja in meiner Geburtsstadt in Stuttgart. Bin dort gebohren und in Heilbronn aufgewachsen. Lebe jetzt in Indianapolis, Indiana.
Ja hier sind die meisten Programme/Chips auf bestimmte Gleichen aufgestellt und es kommt auf das Benzin an welches Octane es hat. Die meisten haben Programme die auf 91/93 und Racing Gas 100 eingestellt sind. Boost undsoweiter
ist immer das selbe und kein Feintuning nach dem Chip wird geleistet. 
Deswegen funktoniert das mit der BoostMaschine wirklich sehr gut. Es gleicht den Boost aus und brinkt die Kraft viel schneller und gelassen. Ausser meinem Revo Tune die Boostmaschine ist die beste Mod die ich an meinem TT angebaut habe.
Viele Gruesse aus Indianapolis. 
Tom in Indy.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

Hey iminthegaragedear,
What is a wakbox intake? Just curious.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_Q:
if you have problems with surging and spiky software, why dont you go to the company that chipped your car and let them work on your software till the boostlevel is were you like and surging is gone? dont your developers have suitable programming for your needs?
_Modified by spiTTfire at 12:14 PM 1-5-2008_

GIAC is off-the-shelf, not custom. I don't have the time or money for a custom tune. Plus, I have other mods that may be causing the surging.


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_does this mean the remap for a certain engine code is always the same ...............


Yes. 
You write english better than most who live in the States!


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
GIAC is off-the-shelf, not custom. I don't have the time or money for a custom tune. Plus, I have other mods that may be causing the surging.

I think you hit that one on the head, who would bother with individual tunes on a car with 180-225hp stock with basic mods? Not worth the trouble, time, or money. Leave the fine tuning to something more worthwhile.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

In the US, we get to pick from 4 major companies, and all have octane-specific pre-made programs for the ECU. That said, any good tuning shop, no matter which tune company they use, should be able to adjust/fine-tune to the specific car. That is why people should not only research the best shop around them, but they should also understand that a few hours of dyno time can pay for itself in the gains in power, driveability, and overall satisfaction. I am personally going to wait on a tune until I can find a good place around Chicago that not only has experience with 1.8Ts, but that also has a dyno, so that once I get all my parts on, I'll have my car specifically tuned. I really don't see that happening until summer 2009


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

@IndyTTom:
HeyHo! GrÃ¼sse nach Indianapolis!!
Wie lebt es sich in den Staaten? HÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass sich das so sehr unterscheidet, vor allem, da Hardwarespezifische Fertigungstoleranzen sehr auf die individuelle Leistung auswirken kÃ¶nnen.
@all:
Thanks for helping me out. Interesting how different things are handled around the globe. What you call custom tune is in my eyes absolutly necessary to get a chip that works well in a car. even if mods are little to none. i had a AUQ 180hp TTR before and this car didnt like chipping at all. 4 different remaps for this engine, that worked absolutly perfect on any other AUQ engine didnt work at all one mine. Even after beeing worked over by the tuner several times. it seemed my car hated the chip, so i sold it with OEM sw last year and bought one of the last TTR 8n with 190HP. iÂ´m waiting for my samco TIP to arrive and bring it to the dealer to get it serviced. afterwards i´ll give chipping another try. 


_Modified by spiTTfire at 2:35 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_@IndyTTom:
HeyHo! GrÃ¼sse nach Indianapolis!!
Wie lebt es sich in den Staaten? HÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass sich das so sehr unterscheidet, vor allem, da Hardwarespezifische Fertigungstoleranzen sehr auf die individuelle Leistung auswirken kÃ¶nnen.
@all:
Thanks for helping me out. Interesting how different things are handled around the globe. What you call custom tune is in my eyes absolutly necessary to get a chip that works well in a car. even if mods are little to none. i had a AUQ 180hp TTR before and this car didnt like chipping at all. 4 different remaps for this engine, that worked absolutly perfect on any other AUQ engine didnt work at all one mine. Even after beeing worked over by the tuner several times. it seemed my car hated the chip, so i sold it with OEM sw last year and bought one of the last TTR 8n with 190HP. iÂ´m waiting for my samco TIP to arrive and bring it to the dealer to get it serviced. afterwards i´ll give chipping another try. 

_Modified by spiTTfire at 2:35 AM 1-6-2008_

Maybe you should try some AMERICAN chips!








I know what you mean. I had a 2001 A4 (B5) that did not work well with REVO. However, it worked great with GIAC.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont think so..i would never ever, under any circumstances drive my car with low octane fuel. If i want out of the shelf programming i´d go with german SKN... and their reputation isn´t good. lots of problems. thats why i asked all the questions. i wondered why things seem to work pretty good in the US. There are a lot of things to take care about that a chipped car works perfect. Every car reacts different and dynosheets prove that the same programming on different cars show different results. i feel better when i know things are checked several times to be sure i wont run into issues after a while. 
I tried alot of the mods posted on US forums, but most didnt work as i expected. and VAGCOM readings were horrible. engine knock, higher temperatures, loss in power. The Wakbox, or removed screens definitely didnt work on my cars. I lost low end torque with the wakbox and couldnt reach vmax any more. with removed screens of the MAF my cars did run like iSht, because Bosch calibrates every MAF inside the housing with the screens, and if screens are removed the MAF reads crap.the fuel ratio wasnt too rich as described, but too lean, cause MAF readings went down more than 20g/s. i did alot of research in the past years, talked to manufacturers and people from Audi and VW, KKK(not the Klan, BORG WARNER TS), but common mods and things working with your cars in the US wont work as expected over here. I wonder why? Fuel is 98octane and all programming is made for at least 98 if not 100octane, which you can get all over germany at nearly every gas station. Do US Cars have the same ECU the european cars, or ar their ECU changed to OEM specs, eg 91/93 octane fuel? nobody i know over here would take the risk running his 1,8t with 91/93Octane fuel or a bigturbokit with out of the shelf programming. minimum 95oct but only with small 150hp engines. Audi recommends 98 Octane since engines blew up in the late 90´s using 95 octane, bad MAFs, and wrong or old spark plugs resulting in too high engine temps, broken plugs and burnt threw pistons. 




_Modified by spiTTfire at 5:18 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Perhaps American tuners are a little more conservative. That means that you will not maximize your performance, but you will IMPROVE performance safely. No tuner here would survive the competition if they blew up (melted pistons) engines.
The Wakbox MAF modification failed because the screen in the MAF is primarily to straighten the air (eliminate turbulence) passing over the sensor. A Google search will reveal that this is not limited to VAG cars--nearly all cars using a MAF require the front screen for consistent performance. I've removed the rear screen and believe even that has hurt my performance. I have a new MAF on order. Expensive lesson.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

i dont think so.. If i want out of the shelf programming i´d go with german SKN... and their reputation isn´t good. lots of problems. thats why i asked all the questions. i wondered why things seem to work pretty good in the US. There are a lot of things to take care about that a chipped car works perfect. Every car reacts different and dynosheets prove that the same programming on different cars show different results. i feel better when i know things are checked several times to be sure i wont run into issues after a while. 
I tried alot of the mods posted on US forums, but most didnt work as i expected. and VAGCOM readings were horrible. engine knock, higher temperatures, loss in power. The Wakbox, or removed screens definitely didnt work on my cars. I lost low end torque with the wakbox and couldnt reach vmax any more. with removed screens the K03s MAF my cars did run like iSht, because Bosch calibrates every MAF inside the housing with the screens, and if screens are removed the MAF reads crap. i did alot of research in the past years, talked to manufacturers and people from Audi and VW, KKK(not the Klan, BORG WARNER TS), but common mods and things working with your cars in the US wont work as expected over here. I wonder why? Fuel is 98octane and all programming is made for at least 98 if not 100octane, which you can get all over germany at nearly every gas station. Do US Cars have the same ECU the european cars, or ar their ECU changed to OEM specs, eg 91/93 octane fuel? nobody i know over here would take the risk running his 1,8t with 91/93Octane fuel or a bigturbokit with out of the shelf programming. minimum 95oct but only with small 150hp engines. Audi recommends 98 Octane since engines blew up in the late 90´s using 95 octane, bad MAFs, and wrong or old spark plugs resulting in too high engine temps, broken plugs and burnt threw pistons.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_...I tried alot of the mods posted on US forums, but most didnt work as i expected... 

Exactly. That's why I started this thread.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*German Octane is calculated differently than in the US!*

Hey SpiTTfire,
Your Octane is calculated differently in Germany/Europe than in the US.
Germany only goes by the RON method which shows a much higher number which is missleading. The US uses the average of the RON/MON method of calculation and our 93 Octane equals about your 98 Octane. Most of the chips/programmings here work very well. I have had a Revo tune on my 2001 TT and now again on my 2004 TT 225HP and both have worked very well so far. Car performs great and even gets about 25mpg average fuel mileage which isn't bad for a TT. 
Or in your way of calculating about 8 liters of fuel for every 100km. 
In the United States, pump octane is an average of 2 ratings, research octane (RON) and motor octane (MON). If you look at any gas pump in the United States, you will see a yellow sticker that says "octane by R + M / 2" That is the basic formula for an average. These 2 numbers mean different things. You could make an analogy to that of a blood pressure reading (systolic and diastolic). Research Octane number is always higher than Motor Octane number.
In Europe, they only report the RON. You may hear people discussing that in Europe, the octane is higher. Well, that is not exactly true. You see, in Europe, you might find 98 octane at a local gas station. (wow 98, highest we have here is 94). Well, that 98 is equivalent to 93 here in the States.

_Modified by IndyTTom at 9:55 AM 1-6-2008_


_Modified by IndyTTom at 9:57 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Exactly. That's why I started this thread.

Good Point. But keep everyone's car is a little bit different. Like in Europe they have a 190hP model that we don't have and even tho it is a 1.8l engine it may react differently to mods than our 225HP counterparts, especially since in Europe they have different emission standards than we do. 
Anyway, in case of the Boostmachine or similar device. It should work equally well on either vehicle. I had one on my old 2001 and now on my 2004 TT and it works equally well and smoothed out the onset of the Boost and it eliminated all surging and spikes. There is no more noticable Turbo lag at all. One tip, don't use the Boostmachine or mbc with a spiked N75 valve. It wont work as well. Use the stock N75 if you use the Boostmachine/mbc etc... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Hi Tom, go to http://www.wak-tt.com and look up Wak's Power Induction Kit under the MODS heading. Wak is a british Audi enthusiast/tuner. Somewhere on his site is a link to comparisons made between Neuspeed, VDTA, and Wakbox intakes. I added two or three 1 1/2" holes to the underside of my airbox and left the MAF screens in. I have a second, unmodified box for trips to the dealer for warranty issues. I see that Jetta Red has had a drop in low end power with his wakbox (and MAF) mod. I haven't noticed this, but I think I'll change boxes and see if I can notice any change besides the noise later today. I added the wakbox mod when putting on the R1 dv right after chipping with GIAC X-plus, and its possible that my performance is adversely affected as well. I'll check it out. 

_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 7:30 AM 1/6/2008_


_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 7:33 AM 1/6/2008_


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Although GIAC programming is "out of the box", it is fine tunable. The tuners who installed my programming put two hours into testing and dialing it in. I'm not free of lag though, and I do get a little surging. Looks like an MBC/boostmachine may help.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Read these two articles .
Original 
http://www.autospeed.com/cms/A...ticle
and Update 
http://www.autospeed.com/cms/article.html?&A=0685

_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:29 AM 1-6-2008_


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 9:29 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

quite interesting, but after having talked to my friend at audi engine development i wont give it a try.. never trick pressure control regulation!
@IndyTTom
stupid me! I knew about those octane numbers being different in the US and over here, but trying to think and write in english kept me that busy i just forgot about how european an dus standards..
sorry!
But thank you for reminding me!
Really nice to talk to you guys. 



_Modified by spiTTfire at 10:02 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (blackfnttruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackfnttruck* »_
Isn't the Modshack BM at $150? I think the hpbc is like $139, that would be about $11 cheaper, yup still cheaper.

You can get them for ~$100 of ebay and some other sites.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_Q:
if you have problems with surging and spiky software, why dont you go to the company that chipped your car and let them work on your software till the boostlevel is were you like and surging is gone? dont your developers have suitable programming for your needs?


Beacuse the turbo is to small and the n75 wasnt designed to handle high spikes. Bleed valves prevent the spikes and surging and a ball and spring mbc reduces lag and holds boost longer. Having both in a mbc is perfect for only using one boost controller (BM still uses the n75) and works with ALL sw (BM has problems with some from what i can recall).


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

Hi SpiTTfire,
Trust me the Boostmachine is one of the "BEST" mods you can do to your TT
besides a chip/programming. It will smooth out the Boost Spikes and you can fine tune the onset of the Boost and make it a lot more linear. It will almost feel more like a Naturally aspirated car then a Turbo Car. Power comes on quick and smooth and there are no spikes or surges once it is adjusted properly. Besides, if you are worried about fooling pressure control I wouldn't get a chip since it too messes with your boost pressure by increasing it over the factory set limit. All you are doing with the Boostmachine or similar device is smoothing out the boost curve for a more lag free and spike free expericene. 
There are a lot of mods that don't work but this is one that "DOES" actually work and it works well!


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

@CincyTT
i dont get the point.. the n75 doesnt care about high boost levels. there is no limitation in boost the n75 can handle.. 
@IndyTTom:
a complete new programming is, in my eyes, no messing with boost control as long as the ecu is in charge and not a valve that opens or closes at a certain boost level. when you have all parameters modified to new specs, and the ecu controls everything there should be no need to finetune with valves. throttle control and reaction time can be modified to personal needs so the turbo spools immediately when you hit the throttle. Absolutely everything can be changed if the tuner knows where the engine characteristic map is stored in the ecu. 


_Modified by spiTTfire at 10:31 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Interesting tech articles. Has anyone tried the triple valve set-up. Those of you with Boostmachine..... is the boost consistent shift to shift, or would you consider adding the 3rd (inline pressure relief valve) for more fine tuning?
Also, I've heard that this technology can hugely reduce fuel economy.... I'm wondering, how much is huge?


_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 10:28 AM 1/6/2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

I still say give the MBC or Boostmachine a try. I bet you will actually like the results. The difference is like day and night. I personally will not ever drive without it again. Besides the Revo tune it is the best overall mod I have done to my car. Die Sache ist einfach. Es funktioniert halt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

ich mag es wenn Dinge funktionieren!








I ll go with my custom remap in spring, and i´m pretty confident things will turn out as i exspect and there should be no need to do it.. might give it a try as soon as warrenty is expired. the remap could be turned back to oem specs in no time in case something goes wrong, the flash counter in the ecu can be set to factory specs with optican or another tool so i dont worry about warrenty issues. the sister of a coworker of mine works at norgren, a company producing that type of valves used in the BM. hmmm.. i really might give it a try..Damn!!
@IndyTTom
Are you going to visit Stuttgart once in a while?


_Modified by spiTTfire at 10:51 AM 1-6-2008_


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*

As a guy at Nike once said: "Just Do It"








Natuerlich werde ich Baden Wuertemberg wieder besuchen und zwar ende September - Anfang Oktober zur Canstatter Vasen








Vieleicht sehen wir uns dann.


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

End of September...Birthdaytime! Sag einfach Bescheid. Könnte sein, dass ein paar Freibier und Hendl zur Verfügung stehen


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

Boost Machine is a great mod from the ModShack - http://www.modshack.info/
There is a HIGHLY modified TT near me (EIN TT). I met the owner who was telling me his car is tuned by Fairfield County Motorsport - http://www.fairfieldcountymotorsport.com/
The guys at Fairfield have won the 1 Lap of America race 4 years in a row. These guys are written up in Car & Driver and other magazines. I have asked these guys about the mods on the EIN TT and they have worked with the ModShack mods including the Boost Machine. They told me the stuff was great and recommended I go for it. 
Bottom line - I will take advice from a race-proven tuner anyday over what gets posted on the interweb. Boost Machine FTW!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_
End of September...Birthdaytime! Sag einfach Bescheid. Könnte sein, dass ein paar Freibier und Hendl zur Verfügung stehen

Das ist ja Cool! Freibier ist immer gut. Stuttgarter Hofbraeu FTW







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wenn Du magst kannste mir auch direkt mailen. [email protected]
_Modified by IndyTTom at 5:29 PM 1-6-2008_


_Modified by IndyTTom at 5:29 PM 1-6-2008_


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

wow 150 (or less...)







anyone running this with revo software? sounds like a great mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_wow 150 (or less...)







anyone running this with revo software? sounds like a great mod http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I am running the Modshack Boostmachine with my Revo tune and it smoothed out the spikes tremendously and besides the REvo tune this is the best overal mod I have done to the car so far. 
Check the Classifieds. Someone is selling one right now for 100.00 shipped.
Or you can go with this unit http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
which a lot of people use as well. Both the BM and this one does pretty much the same thing. The only difference is the size. Function is the same.
Definetely a mod to go with if you are chipped.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_@CincyTT
i dont get the point.. the n75 doesnt care about high boost levels. there is no limitation in boost the n75 can handle.. 


The n75 can alter boost to w/e psi the sw is writen for, but when you spike to 11-14psi compared to 18-24psi, its a huge difference. The boost spike isnt smooth and thats why a bleed valve is so important on such a small turbo.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I think this issue is along the lines of modshack intake vs. regular intake, and just like with that, I tried both and found that one was a better choice than the other. I used the MSBM for a while and found it to be a decent performer, I ended up selling it so that I could make my rent payment







. Recently I had the money to get another boost controller and bought the turboXS HPBC off ebay for $107. I like it much more than the MSBM I had.
I don't know how many of you have used both products , but I have and found the turboXS to be my prefered choice.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (VWdriver03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWdriver03* »_I think this issue is along the lines of modshack intake vs. regular intake, and just like with that, I tried both and found that one was a better choice than the other. I used the MSBM for a while and found it to be a decent performer, I ended up selling it so that I could make my rent payment







. Recently I had the money to get another boost controller and bought the turboXS HPBC off ebay for $107. I like it much more than the MSBM I had.
I don't know how many of you have used both products , but I have and found the turboXS to be my prefered choice.

I am interested. Please tell us how they differ besides size and what exactally you like better about the HPBC compared to the Boost Machine. 
I only have used the MSBM and if there is a substantial difference that would be advantages then I would sell my BM and get one of those HPBC units 
Thanks for going more into detail. Thank you.
Tom in Indy


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

ANY1 RUNNING A BOOST MACHINE WITH APR93?


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_ANY1 RUNNING A BOOST MACHINE WITH APR93?

<<raises hand>>


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

Why not get some boost logs/ dyno runs of these before and after. it'd be nice for people to not have to go off word of mouth whether something works or not.


----------



## 750shadow (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Would it be a good idea to use BoostMachine on a Apr Stage III+ setup...any benefits?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IndyTTom* »_
I am interested. Please tell us how they differ besides size and what exactally you like better about the HPBC compared to the Boost Machine. 
I only have used the MSBM and if there is a substantial difference that would be advantages then I would sell my BM and get one of those HPBC units 
Thanks for going more into detail. Thank you.
Tom in Indy


First of all I'm not going to be the judge and say that its worth it to sell your BM for the HPBC. but personally I found the HPBC to be much sharper in its control of boost, and the spool up is smoother aswell. Its hard to go much into detail as they both are made to do the same thing but the HPBC is the better performer and without a doubt believe its the best boost controller for this car in the sub $150 units.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (750shadow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *750shadow* »_Would it be a good idea to use BoostMachine on a Apr Stage III+ setup...any benefits?

The turboxs would be a better choice since you can use more ball&spring to reduce lag and then use the bleed for the last 2-3psi so the turbo doesnt have any boost spikes that can destroy a rod. That is why i totally love the hpbc, even with a spiky turbo, i never pass 20psi and never peak less than 18psi (load based).


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
The turboxs would be a better choice since you can use more ball&spring to reduce lag and then use the bleed for the last 2-3psi so the turbo doesnt have any boost spikes that can destroy a rod. That is why i totally love the hpbc, even with a spiky turbo, i never pass 20psi and never peak less than 18psi (load based).

I know Cincy would come through and list a good explanation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Time to sell the Boostmachine and give the HPBC a try. 
Hey Cincy, can I run the ECS N75 Race valve with the HPBC or would it work better with the stock N75?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

put in the stock n75 and sell the race. Your not going to run the n75 so you should try to recoup the money from that.
BTW, answered your ? on AF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Good advice as always! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have to check the AF forum. I don't think I get notification from there.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

It's been a couple of days and the car has "adapted". I've actually tuned down the on-set and max boost a quarter turn at a time and the car is at a sweet spot in performance. Nice, strong, and smooth! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(BTW, I ordered the TurboXS HP BC to try on one of my other cars. I'll post my impressions.)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
(BTW, I ordered the TurboXS HP BC to try on one of my other cars. I'll post my impressions.)








Maybe you will agree with Lucas, maybe ya wont.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_







Maybe you will agree with Lucas, maybe ya wont.

I suspect that once I get it dialed in, I won't be able to tell the difference. But, we'll see. I'm curious to see if the TurboXS is as fine-tunable as the BoostMachine.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

The ball and spring is great for large adjustments and the bleed can increase in fractions of a psi. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Plus you wont have another 3-4ft of vac lines in an engine bay already covered in them


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_Interesting tech articles. Has anyone tried the triple valve set-up. Those of you with Boostmachine..... is the boost consistent shift to shift, or would you consider adding the 3rd (inline pressure relief valve) for more fine tuning?
Also, I've heard that this technology can hugely reduce fuel economy.... I'm wondering, how much is huge?

_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 10:28 AM 1/6/2008_

The Boost is pretty consistant once you tuned it in properly. My gas mileage really didn't go down at all. Actually it went up after the Revo tune. Not by a lot but if I keep my foot out of the throttle I am getting about 25-26 average mpg. 
which isn't bad. I had an 01 TT225 and the best it got was around 21-22mpgs.
This 04 seems to breathe a little better or has something that the other one didn't have and is getting about 4mpg more on average than my 01 TT used to.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Hey cincy do you have a link where i can purchase it? and how is the install on my 03 225 any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*

Scroll up and you will find. 
Okay, I wont make you search for 20 seconds.
here it is again:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
Installation is straight forward and takes about 3 1/2 minutes on a bad day







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_Hey cincy do you have a link where i can purchase it? and how is the install on my 03 225 any help will be greatly appreciated









Like said, can be installed in all of 2mins tops.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

One thing to remember is that the Turbosmart wasn't around 7 years ago when the Boost Machine started selling. The ability to dail in boost onset as well as max boost was what set the Boost Machine apart from the simple needle valve based boost controllers that were available at the time. 
The additional amount of vacuum line - especially on an AMU which has yards of vacuum line - isn't going to make a difference. If it did - the 3 feet of boost gauge vacuum line would also have a negative affect on the system.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

Ahhhh I dont have paypal does any1 have just a regular site i can pay with my debit card sorry


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_One thing to remember is that the Turbosmart wasn't around 7 years ago when the Boost Machine started selling. The ability to dail in boost onset as well as max boost was what set the Boost Machine apart from the simple needle valve based boost controllers that were available at the time. 
The additional amount of vacuum line - especially on an AMU which has yards of vacuum line - isn't going to make a difference. If it did - the 3 feet of boost gauge vacuum line would also have a negative affect on the system.

nobody said anything about turbosmart, right country, wrong company.







The total amount of vac lines doesnt matter, the total length of boost source to mbc to wastegate does. The shorter the better


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
nobody said anything about turbosmart, right country, wrong company.







The total amount of vac lines doesnt matter, the total length of boost source to mbc to wastegate does. The shorter the better

TurboXS, Turbosmart - whatever








I don't possibly see how the length of lines is going to matter, especially in light of the fact that the line from the N75 to the wastegate is about 2 feet long.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

I don't possibly see how the length of lines is going to matter, especially in light of the fact that the line from the N75 to the wastegate is about 2 feet long. 

its basically the same effect as adding length to the ic piping. But in this case, you lose some of the responsiveness of the mbc. Basically you would lose some of the lag reduction with a mbc


_Modified by cincyTT at 5:18 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
its basically the same effect as adding length to the ic piping. But in this case, you lose some of the responsiveness of the mbc. Basically you would lose some of the lag reduction with a mbc

_Modified by cincyTT at 5:18 PM 1-10-2008_

I could see if you are adding alot of tubing and in the case of IC piping you are talking alot of volume due to tubing diameter, but due to the small diameter of the tubing which is used, I don't think it's going to really make any difference.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

2-4' if fine, its when people start moving boost controllers across the engine bay or even in the cabin that its start becoming a problem. The farthest i would go is from the intake manifold (better boost source for higher psi) to the wastegate with a mbc/ebc inline
Like i said, its not a huge deal, but would be more noticable on a turbo that doesnt spool at idle


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I could see if you are adding alot of tubing and in the case of IC piping you are talking alot of volume due to tubing diameter, but due to the small diameter of the tubing which is used, I don't think it's going to really make any difference. 

x10
More important is making sure you don't have leaks and the system is tight. Using quality hose (silicone) and the correct clamps is key.
Here's an example of crappy hose clamps that can cut into rubber -








Here's an example of good clamps that won't cut into your hoses - 










_Modified by Blue TTop at 4:53 PM 1-10-2008_


----------



## spiTTfire (Sep 24, 2006)

i have never seen any samco hose being cut by a hose clamp unless you tried to tighten it far beyond the pale. in Gemany we say: nach zu kommt ab.
This means that you can tighten things up till everything breaks or splits.. and everybody knows there are factory specs, even when tightening hose clamps..


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*

Whats hose is that thick red one mine is kinked so bad i need to replace it i go to the dealer they cant find it on the etka and they wont go outside and look at my carw ithout getting paid for a second dont u love audi dealers


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*

Are you talking about the Red hose that is clamped off? 
That hose goes into your Diverter Valve. The stock piece is preformed and the dealer will charge you an arm and a leg for it.
In that picture it is blocked off since the owner used a DV relocation kit. Which probably will be cheaper than getting that little hose replaced from the dealer.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Ist der Wein im Manne, ist sein Verstand in der Kanne


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

Yah its 150 bucks you have the name of it mine is kinked horribly


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Blue TTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue TTop* »_
Here's an example of crappy hose clamps that can cut into rubber -


The clamps arent really needed since the fitting and the lines are the correct size. The clamps are barely tight and are far from tearing into the lines








nice try BTW


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (chrislups)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrislups* »_Yah its 150 bucks you have the name of it mine is kinked horribly 

Nope, I don't know what the name is of that hose. Audi should be able to look that up for you. Or just get a DV relocation kit and be done with that hose.


----------



## chrislups (May 28, 2007)

yah but i have a hks ssq bov


----------



## Blue TTop (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (spiTTfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spiTTfire* »_i have never seen any samco hose being cut by a hose clamp unless you tried to tighten it far beyond the pale. in Gemany we say: nach zu kommt ab.
This means that you can tighten things up till everything breaks or splits.. and everybody knows there are factory specs, even when tightening hose clamps..


True, but I have seen countless hose clamps used by others that have cut into rubber hoses. Usually, those installing silicone have some idea of what they are doing.
Point is that the amount of vac-hose you install is less likely to cause problems than a leak. Personally I check all connections under pressure using soapy water.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Update: BoostMachine vs. TurboXS*

*UPDATE*
Not totally apples-to-apples comparison because I put the TurboXS on a 1999.5 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro Tiptronic and have BoostMachine on my 2004 TT225, but I have to say the BoostMachine is MUCH easier to tune in. However, the TurboXS is an excellent, high-quality, compact piece that I'm sure would function just as well as the BoostMachine on the TT after dialing it in.
It all comes down to what you want. I'm keeping the BoostMachine on the TT because it is easy and simple to adjust (and it's already there). I had to set the TurboXS in a full open position because I kept overboosting with the A4. (BTW, the A4 has a Neuspeed 1 bar program and the TT has GIAC.)
In fairness to both products, I really should stick the TurboXS on the TT and see how it works. Maybe I will when I get bored and want to try something new. Once the weather settles down, I will try adjusting the TurboXS again.
BTW, does anyone understand how the ECU figures overboost on a '99 since it has no MAP?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Update: BoostMachine vs. TurboXS (JettaRed)*

I also like my Boost Machine. Nice Big knobs and easy mounting location. It is easy to get to and a snap to make fine tuning adjustments. Also the hoses running to the N75 aren't that long and hardly noticable. The size isn't really an issue because it mounts away from anything you need to reach and kinda looks like it belongs there. Car runs great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree, I like my boost machine. To criticize it for the stickers, that's a cheap shot. This is a guy making parts out of his home. It's also a guy who has contributed A LOT to the TT community with tech support, walkthrough picture installs, and just a genuine guy. Turbo XS is a manufactured piece, you can't rip on the BM because it has stickers. Sure they could be repalced with something fancy, but it won't change anything...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_Turbo XS is a manufactured piece, you can't rip on the BM because it has stickers. 


Last time i checked he sold more than enough to classify him as a manufacture. Also, i will refrine from commenting on him personally. I have yet said *anything* bad about him, yet he can not say the same about me.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_

Last time i checked he sold more than enough to classify him as a manufacture. Also, i will refrine from commenting on him personally. I have yet said *anything* bad about him, yet he can not say the same about me.


I don't quite understand this love affair, but Boost Machine is all it claims to be and whether you like the design, price, appearance, or not, it works.
BTW, I also got the vent gauge mount in black powdercoat from Mod Shack for $30 shipped and using my own boost gauge and about an hour of my time, I've got a boost gauge installed that looks and performs just like the $270 kit from AWE.
So, for me, Mod Shack is 2 outa 2.


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
BTW, I also got the vent gauge mount in black powdercoat from Mod Shack for $30 shipped and using my own boost gauge and about an hour of my time, I've got a boost gauge installed that looks and performs just like the $270 kit from AWE.


You are right but AWE come with new mod . vent and OMORI gauge .
That way you dotn have to ruin your vent 
Boost Machine ?? Well it works..... Now w/ my new set up i give a try turboxs hpbc


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_
You are right but AWE come with new mod . vent and OMORI gauge .
That way you dotn have to ruin your vent 
Boost Machine ?? Well it works..... Now w/ my new set up i give a try turboxs hpbc

I understand, but I didn't ruin my vent. I can always swap it back to stock. The mod is not destructive. 
Here's the thing. A new vent is $150. A VDO boost gauge is ~$35. And the Mod Shack adapter is $30. That totals $215 IF you didn't have anything. But I did and $30 was fine for me.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

your gauge is off. Should be pointing at 0 when off. But clean look. I like the look of the 60mm gauges, but like everyone else, still want flow from the vent.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_your gauge is off. Should be pointing at 0 when off. But clean look. I like the look of the 60mm gauges, but like everyone else, still want flow from the vent.

Yeah, but I'm at a higher altitude. J/K.
I have a couple of gauges that don't center exactly, but once running it doesn't matter. If I boost to 22 instead of 23, I don't notice a difference.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

I still get vent flow. It blows around the gauge. The gauge doesn't totally block the flow. 








Since I drive alone about 90% of the time (to work and back), I can always use the passenger (right) vent to direct the air to me.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRed* »_
Yeah, but I'm at a higher altitude. J/K.
I have a couple of gauges that don't center exactly, but once running it doesn't matter. If I boost to 22 instead of 23, I don't notice a difference.

I had a gauge that was off by about that amount and when i installed my autometer gauge, i found out it was like 3psi off. Its not a HUGE deal, just stating that its not 100%


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I find that I adjust the max boost by feel. With the stock turbo, much more than 20 psi makes no difference. I like having the gauge just to make sure things are working right. If I normally boost to 22 psi and suddenly can't get above 12 psi, I know something went wrong.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

the gauge is important. But like i said, its just a tiny bit off. Not a huge deal on a stock turbo.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Thanks for posting the pics of the Boost Gauge. I am thinking of getting a Boost Gauge pretty soon. I got the Revo Stage II Tune, the 42d DP, Blue Flame Exhaust, Mofo, Boost Machine and for now just a K&N type cone filter. The car runs great but I have no way of telling how much boost I am actually running without a boost gauge. I had the Awe Boost Gauge on my 01 TT but have not yet installed one in my 04. I was actually thinking putting in a DEFI Blue Racer 52mm gauge. I know it doesn't really match the interior but it looks pretty cool and it is electric and a lot more accurate than the mechanical types. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artur vel 2 hoot* »_
You are right but AWE come with new mod . vent and OMORI gauge .
That way you dotn have to ruin your vent 
Boost Machine ?? Well it works..... Now w/ my new set up i give a try turboxs hpbc

Depending on what adhesive you use - you can return the vent to stock - so you don't "ruin" the vent with this install.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_

Last time i checked he sold more than enough to classify him as a manufacture. Also, i will refrine from commenting on him personally. I have yet said *anything* bad about him, yet he can not say the same about me.


I don't get it, what's the ruling on being a "manufacturer"? Shall we refrain from semantics and stick the point, he's a one man show, gets his hands dirty, and handles most of the sales himself. There is a big difference between that and having something nationally/internationally distributed to tuner shops and catalogs.
As for the personal comments, I can't vouch either way, but I will say it's getting pretty old that every time a MS product has come up you chime in. It's clearly starting to appear personal whether you intend for it to or not.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_
I don't get it, what's the ruling on being a "manufacturer"? Shall we refrain from semantics and stick the point, he's a one man show, gets his hands dirty, and handles most of the sales himself. There is a big difference between that and having something nationally/internationally distributed to tuner shops and catalogs.
As for the personal comments, I can't vouch either way, but I will say it's getting pretty old that every time a MS product has come up you chime in. It's clearly starting to appear personal whether you intend for it to or not.

No kidding...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_
As for the personal comments, I can't vouch either way, but I will say it's getting pretty old that every time a MS product has come up you chime in. It's clearly starting to appear personal whether you intend for it to or not.

Sorry that i inform people that there are better performers for less money and some things are a waste of money. Its their money and it would be nice to have all the info before spending it on people stating info with 0 facts, just blind faith.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Sorry that i inform people that there are better performers for less money and some things are a waste of money. Its their money and it would be nice to have all the info before spending it on people stating info with 0 facts, just blind faith. 

Seriously dude, everyone here knows what your opinions are when it comes down to MS products, you should include them in your sig to save time. Hell, feel free to quote me on it...When it comes to the Audi TT, CincyTT prefers better performers for less money...there ya go.
You know so much about this stuff, make a contribution...produce a line of better products with proven performance then sell them for a decent price...otherwise just shut the hell up.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
You know so much about this stuff, make a contribution...produce a line of better products with proven performance then sell them for a decent price...otherwise just shut the hell up.









actually they are on the way when the car is home.







No gimmicks, just gains.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

And you're going to market your own line of products?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

pretty much


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Well then I wish you the best of luck!!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

Thanks.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Sorry that i inform people that there are better performers for less money and some things are a waste of money. Its their money and it would be nice to have all the info before spending it on people stating info with 0 facts, just blind faith. 

I prefer to support Steve because of what he has done for the TT community and me personally by assisting with technical matters. You apparently hold no value in this. You did say you wanted to give the people the full picture, then you should consider including in your posts that Steve will offer great customer service and back his products to the fullest. You won't necessarily get that level of service from the cheapest online retailer. Full picture.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (octalon7)*

This isn't a discussion of the MS vs. anyone - it's about the boost machine - let's drop the whole issue now. Any continuation of this will result in points being docked and potential bans. Thanks.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I love my Boost Machine every day I drive with it. I can tweak the settings while pumping gas. It's incredibly smooth and powerful, now that I have it set the way I want. If I had used this with the K04-15 I put on my A4 a while back, I probably could have saved loads of money by not having to use the Hammer File. (However, the Hammer File was pretty sweet.)


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Joe, you all would never let a separate topic go on this subject, so please just let it be, as long as it is civil.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

Points beinng docked...whats that about???


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_Points beinng docked...whats that about???

Everyone has a user rating of 100 - when you violate the rules of the forum an admin or mod can dock you points. If your user rating gets to a certain level, the decision is usually made to ban you from the site.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

And that amount of points would be?


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_And that amount of points would be?

Depends on where you live and what climate it is at any given time.
In your case it would be 97 1.2 points since you live in Awfully Cold Chicagoland


----------

